# This forum 'flame room' is out of date & should be closed



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

There's a 2 year prison sentence for trolling people and 'flaming' people is a 'loaded magazine' forum 1990s trend. Which is just not current or acceptable nowadays.

Maybe have a poll to see if it is appropriate, for a public forum embracing different genders and cultures.

But if it is still allowed, this is the President of the United States of America unable to remember the name of the person he's there to talk about!!!

#dementia retard says what!!!!

I think I've made my point  US commentators are embarrassed to show the spaz.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/14 ... ocrats-ont


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

I have to agree with above post. 
There is no need to have a dedicated platform for the "online heroes" to be putting down and/or insulting others with a different point of view.
Lets stick to chatting about our motors.
Thats what i joined the forum for!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can both piss off :wink: :lol:


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

How shall we Piss off O lord?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

hubcap61 said:


> How shall we Piss off O lord?


 :lol: :lol: 
I'm not the messiah I'm a very naughty boy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Snowflakes, snowflakes everywhere.....

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> Snowflakes, snowflakes everywhere.....
> 
> J
> xx


I'm melting melting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Snowflakes, snowflakes everywhere.....
> ...


"Let it go, let it go" lol

J
Xx


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sorry Stuart but Bollocks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

hubcap61 said:


> I have to agree with above post.
> There is no need to have a dedicated platform for the "online heroes" to be putting down and/or insulting others with a different point of view.


Quite right, no need for a dedicated platform. Leopard is happy to do that sort of thing anywhere. :lol:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

leopard said:


> Sorry Stuart but Bollocks


I sort of get the area to 'let loose', but that implies you cannot be rowdy in the context of a thread., which annoyed you.. this feels like when good children at school are purposely naughty so they can go to the IT lab which is where the usual naughty kids go..

Remember the forum owners are responsible for strangers posting on their website... so even something labelled as a volatile forum, still needs to be suitable for 13 year olds...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very sad, but historical. The only difference is that we allow profanities to members here. Nowhere else!


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

And you can no longer buy uncle bens rice !
My life is over [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 1234567891011twelve (Dec 10, 2016)

I agree


----------

